# GFX driver install in Ubuntu, how?



## Laurijan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi!

I decided to try to start using Ubuntu 64x on my main rig and its so different from using Windows that I have problems installing my grafics card driver.

The 3 drivers Ubuntu suggests in System/Administration/Hardware Drivers for my Nvidia Quadro NVS285 all lock up the system after installing and so I also tried to install the latest driver from Nvidia itself for my card.

Now I have a .run driver file that I don't know how to install since from what I have read so far on the internet I only got more confused.

Thx for advice!

Lauri


----------



## robal (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

It's best to look through Ubuntu forums for that.
But if "Hardware Drivers" is proposing a driver, and it fails, it means that it's not your fault.

I've found a thread here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/421442

No clear solution, but start digging there. You're not alone.

Cheers,


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 26, 2010)

If it's a .run file you should double-click it, it'll run and install your drivers.

If that doesn't work, your probably screwed.


----------

